# why is my pigeon moaning?



## marvelous80 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i had found a baby pigeon and raised him, and after and issue with a bloated air sac,he's in great health.
now he is grown up a little bit and he growls sometimes at my other birds.
he also does this moaning sound. why does he do that?

he likes to fly to me and he sleeps and does the moaning when i pet him? what os the moaning about?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He may have bonded to you and sees you as a potential mate.


----------



## marvelous80 (Dec 9, 2010)

oh..should i be worried that he sees me as a mate?? lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

marvelous80 said:


> oh..should i be worried that he sees me as a mate?? lol


no, but if he is a he, he may try to boss you around and wonder why your not laying eggs...lol.. they can get pretty fiesty...if your able to spend alot of time with him he should get the companionship he needs.. but if you do not have the time..a mate is a good thing for him to have as they are flock birds and enjoy the company of other birds...and you as he sees you as another bird...


----------

